# New Bee Says Hello From Brunswick, Maine



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

hello Jason,
from another Maine newbee.


----------



## Sunnyboy2 (Oct 20, 2012)

Welcome from out west.


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Jason 5846,
Greetings to you and your bees. Well, we just have to get past this cold snap and wait for a day in the 50s.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome from the sunny south. Well....maybe not today.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Jason. I just got on here for the first time tonight myself. A real novis, but looking for the wisdom of the pro's. Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jason!


----------

